# Betrugsemails -- Revolution-download



## mightyEx (26. Juli 2008)

Sowas wandert bei mir in den elektronischen Papierkorb. Das ist in etwa gleichzusetzen mit "... wichtige Mitteilung ihrer Sparkasse, bitte prüfen sie ihren Account ...". Sobald Du auf diesen ominösen Download-Link klickst, hast Du Deine E-Mail-Adresse für den Spammer bestätigt und darfst Dich auf Nachschub freuen.
Wer etwas von Dir will, schickst das per Post. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn sich über Spam aufzuregen, dann hätte ich jeden Tag graue Haare  .


----------



## maatik (28. Juli 2008)

man könnte auch nen "Wer bekommt den meisten Spam"-Thread aufmachen 

ich krieg auf meiner 12 Jahre alten addi täglich ca. 90 Spams


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainPsycho (28. Juli 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> man könnte auch nen "Wer bekommt den meisten Spam"-Thread aufmachen
> 
> ich krieg auf meiner 12 Jahre alten addi täglich ca. 90 Spams



ca. 900 pro Tag (is aber ne ganze Domain) :-(

Grüße Joachim


----------



## rofl0r (28. Juli 2008)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> ca. 900 pro Tag (is aber ne ganze Domain) :-(



da hatten wir vieeeeel mehr. aber seitdem zwei ironports im einsatz sind, ist es recht ruhig geworden mit spam.

@topic: ignorieren


----------



## DasAS (28. Juli 2008)

wer heute noch auf sowas reinfällt...


----------



## Backfisch (28. Juli 2008)

Seitdem ich Spam-Mails per Apple Mail von Hand "ablehne" und damit zurückgehen lasse, hat sich das Spamaufkommen auf meiner 11 oder 12 Jahre alten Adresse von 40-50/Tag auf ca. 3-8/Woche reduziert.
Das automatische Nachladen von Bildern ist natürlich auch deaktiviert, so dass meine Adresse nicht per Zählpixel validiert werden kann.


----------



## Paprikapflanze (3. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem ich nun innerhalb von 2 Tagen (2.8. und 3.8. - also heute) morgens gegen 1 Uhr ebenfalls meine Rechnung von RevolutionDownloads dot com erhielt muss ich nun auch mal ein paar Worte dazu verlieren.
Nach der ersten eMail war ich doch erstmal verwundert und habe mit ca. 10 sec. den Kopf zerbrochen was ich vor 2 Wochen "getan" hab.

Da ich mir aber nichts vorzuwerfen hatte und mir auch sehr sicher bin von einer Firma mit diesem Namen noch nie etwas gehört zu haben habe ich mal eine Domain-Suchmaschine befragt und HOPPLA...

Die Domain www.revolutiondownloads.com wurde registriert, und zwar am 1.8.2008 

...da frag ich mich wie ich mich vor 2 Wochen da angemeldet haben kann  ... 

Hier ein Auszug :



> Registry Whois
> Domain Name: *revolutiondownload.com*
> 
> Status: clientTransferProhibited
> ...





> Extended Info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aja,... und ich fing schon an an mir zu zweifeln 

Wirklich schade, dass trotz allem immer wieder Leute Angest bekommen und brav zahlen, für Leistungen die sie nie in Anspruch genommen haben (können)

Vielleicht könnte mal jemand einen Tip geben bei welcher Behörde man Anzeige erstatten kann in so einem Fall..

LG René


----------



## maatik (3. August 2008)

Paprikapflanze schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte mal jemand einen Tip geben bei welcher Behörde man Anzeige erstatten kann in so einem Fall..



Regulierungsbehörde (Bundesnetzagentur). Aber bei Servern im Ausland....

Bei Belästigungen (z.Bsp. üble Flamer im eigenen Guestbook) - Staatsschutz. (ich wollts auch nicht glauben. Ein Kollege beschwerte sich bei seinem Provider über Inhaber der IP xxxxxxxx wg. Verleumdungen im Guestbook. Schlussendlich landete die Sache beim Staatsschutz. Wahnsinn)


----------



## aelx (11. August 2008)

Amerikanischer Besitzer mit Servern in den Niederlanden, typisch.  Anzeigen oder melden kannst du sowas eigentlich niemandem. (Außer vielleicht der Verbraucherschutzzentrale)  Wenn du es doch versuchst wirst du wohl nicht mehr als ein müdes lächeln ernten. Spam ist zwar nicht schön, aber es gehört mitlerweile mehr oder weniger zum Internet dazu. Seih lieber froh das du keine Domain besitzt. 41000 Spam Mails brauchen Bandbreite kann ich dir sagen.


----------



## Paprikapflanze (11. August 2008)

So ist das wohl  .. Ich hab Anfragen geschickt an verschiedene Institutionen. u.a. dem Verbraucherschutz, Antwort kam keine. Hab das Thema unterdessen auch abgehakt, kann nur noch davor warnen diverse Summen unter Androhung von weis-gott-was an solche "Unternehmen" zu zahlen.  


aelx schrieb:


> ... Seih lieber froh das du keine Domain besitzt. 41000 Spam Mails brauchen Bandbreite kann ich dir sagen.


^^ Das ist nich ganz richtig. Ich besitze Domain(s) , allerdings werde ich dort relativ wenig mit Spam belastet. Ich wünsche dass das so bleibt. Jedoch vermehren sich Fake-Registrierungen. - wobei man die Adressen kinderleicht auf "deny" setzen kann.
 Die Post mit der Betrugsmail kam an meine private email-Adresse.


----------



## spookytommy (13. August 2008)

Es liegt klar und deutlich ein Datenmißbrauch laut Datenschutz vor! Ich habe auch so ne Mail bekommen und habe mich nicht dort abgemeldet. Da frag ich mich woher die mein Vor- und Zunamen und e-mail adresse haben! Morgen gehts zur Polizei dort werde ich eine anzeige machen wegen versuchten Betrug und datenmißbrauch mal schauen was passiert!
Gruß
Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paprikapflanze (14. August 2008)

Würde mich über ein feedback vor Dir Tommy freuen. Wenn die Polizei nach weiteren Zeugen suchen sollte dann poste bitte das Aktenzeichen. Damit kann ich mich mit einklinken. 

Gruss René


----------



## spookytommy (15. August 2008)

Ich war bei der Polizei und die hat gesagt:

ein versuchter Betrug liegt vor aber die Staatsanwaltschaft sieht es nicht so weil solche Mail sehr viel verschickt werden. Datschutzbissbrauch liegt auch vor aber laut unserem Gestetz kann man nicht gegen an gehen noch nicht, in Zukunft wird sich hier aber drastisch was änder.
Folgendes wurde mir auf dem Weg gegeben:

*Wenn so ne Mail kommt nicht reagieren.*
*Falls was vom Inkasso kommen sollte nicht reagieren.*
*Erst reagieren wenn was vom Gericht kommt (Mahnbescheid) dort hat man die gelegenheit innerhalb von 2 Wochen wiederspruch einlegen zu legen.*
*Da die Firma beweisen muß dass man ein Vetrag eingegengen ist , und das können die nicht, wird die Zahlung vom Gericht eingestellt.*

Das hat mir so der Polizist erzählt!

Also abwarten und Tee trinken!

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Paprikapflanze (15. August 2008)

Hi, 
und danke für die Auskunft. Warten wir also auf den nächsten Gerichts-Brief.  

Ich geb derweil einen aus ..


----------



## swiss (15. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Seitdem ich Spam-Mails per Apple Mail von Hand "ablehne" und damit zurückgehen lasse, ...



Wie, was?


----------



## Paprikapflanze (16. August 2008)

swiss schrieb:


> Wie, was?


 
Lol, ja kann ich auch nich nachvollziehen  
Meiner meinung nach ziehen angebissene Äpfel Maden und Würmer eher an - was allerdings nicht unbedingt hier zum Thema gehört -


----------



## civick20 (23. August 2008)

hi jungs bin neu hier weil ich heute morgen auch so ne scheiss mail bekommen habe und ich mir auch seit dem den kopf zerbreche wann ich da etwas gesaugt haben soll weil ich mehr der rapidshare typ bin.

hier die mail die ich bekommen habe

                Sehr geehrte(r) Kunde/in,


wir bedanken uns fuer Ihr Interesse an unserem Download Angebot.
Seit Ihrer Anmeldung sind nun bereits zwei Wochen verstrichen, ohne das Sie von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht, erfolgreich Gebrauch gemacht haben.

Wir hoffen, dass unser Service bei Ihnen Zuspruch gefunden hat und stellen Ihnen fuer die Bereitstellung und Erbringung unserer Dienstleistung, den vereinbarten Betrag, in Rechnung.

Ihre persoenliche Rechnung und Zahlungsinformationen finden Sie unter:
http://www.revolutiondownload.com/?p=activate&id=51548&hash=dfb54fed929e27446e50d2


Bitte beachten Sie: Verbuchen wir die Zahlung nicht innerhalb der naechsten sieben Werktage, uebergeben wir, nach einem digital signierten Mahnschreiben, Ihre Daten an unser Inkasso Buero. (PA Inkasso Ltd.) Dies kann bei Extremfaellen, zu einem negativen Schufa Eintrag fuehren und hohe Mahn- oder Gerichtskosten mit sich ziehen.


Haben Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Rechnung? Wir stehen Ihnen gerne zur Verfuegung.


Weiterhin erfolgreiche Downloads wuenscht Ihnen,

Revolution Download


_________________________________________


was soll ich machen? weil ich gelesen habe hier das sich einige hier über die "firma" erkundigt haben und rausgefunden das die erst seit dem 1.8.2008 exsitiert kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen das ich bereits seit einen monat da am laden bin. 

wollt daher auch mal fragen wie es bei euch weitergegangen ist? ist noch was gekommen?

gruss und thx euer civick20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paprikapflanze (23. August 2008)

civick20 schrieb:


> was soll ich machen? weil ich gelesen habe hier das sich einige hier über die "firma" erkundigt haben und rausgefunden das die erst seit dem 1.8.2008 exsitiert kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen das ich bereits seit einen monat da am laden bin.


Hallo Civick, 
schätze dass Du nichts befürchten musst, wenn Du oben alles gelesen hast, also Füsse still halten 



civick20 schrieb:


> wollt daher auch mal fragen wie es bei euch weitergegangen ist? ist noch was gekommen?


Es passierte nichts, noch nicht, lade Dich gern in die Runde der Abwarter und Teetrinker ein, .. optional kannst Du auch bezahlen, nur erwarte nicht dass Du das Geld je wiedersiehst, wenn Du aufwachst.

Gruss René


----------



## Schildbürger (23. August 2008)

Vergiss es.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=339809
Und wie sie alle heißen mögen.


----------



## ebralif (23. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich habe heute eine von denselben e-mails bekommen.
Ich weiss was los war,sofort. Vor allem so eine selbe masche hatte vorher die seite simsen.de auch abgezogen gehabt.
Darüberhinauf habe ich dann die später unten ausgeschriebenes Schreiben zugeschickt.

Sehr geehrte(r) Kunde/in,

wir bedanken uns fuer Ihr Interesse an unserem Download Angebot.
Seit Ihrer Anmeldung sind nun bereits zwei Wochen verstrichen, ohne das Sie von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht, erfolgreich Gebrauch gemacht haben.

Wir hoffen, dass unser Service bei Ihnen Zuspruch gefunden hat und stellen Ihnen fuer die Bereitstellung und Erbringung unserer Dienstleistung, den vereinbarten Betrag, in Rechnung.

Ihre persoenliche Rechnung und Zahlungsinformationen finden Sie unter:
http://www.revolutiondownload.com/?p=activate&id=101060&hash=c60c922eb34a5f6f78971b62b5d1d3dd


Bitte beachten Sie: Verbuchen wir die Zahlung nicht innerhalb der naechsten sieben Werktage, uebergeben wir, nach einem digital signierten Mahnschreiben, Ihre Daten an unser Inkasso Buero. (PA Inkasso Ltd.) Dies kann bei Extremfaellen, zu einem negativen Schufa Eintrag fuehren und hohe Mahn- oder Gerichtskosten mit sich ziehen.


Haben Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Rechnung? Wir stehen Ihnen gerne zur Verfuegung.


Weiterhin erfolgreiche Downloads wuenscht Ihnen,

Revolution Download 


Darüberhinauf habe ich geschrieben:.ExternalClass{font-family:Tahoma;font-size:12px;}

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

was von einem Kunden und was von einem Interesse an Ihrer Seite sprechen Sie eigentlich. Und natürlich auch was für eine Rechnung. Ich habe weder bei Ihnen eingeloggt, noch bei Ihnen etwas runtergeladen, noch war ich irgendwannmal auf Ihrer Seite, nur heute um nachzuschauen wovon Sie überhaupt sprechen. Ich lasse mich nicht über den Tisch ziehen. Ich werde diese Angelegenheit sofort meinem Anwalt weiterleiten und gegebenfalls auch der Presse. Ich sehe nicht ein was Sie für einen Betrag von mir haben wololen. Und auch noch wie sie es sagen "nach den angeblichen 2 Wochen" die sie anscheinend zum Wiederruf zur Verfügung gestellt haben Schreiben sie mich angeblich für einen nicht begangenen Vertrag an. Das ist witzig aber nicht für mich. Unter dieser Angelegenheit können sie weiterhin mit meinem Anwalt sprechen.


*Peker Werbeagentur*
*Elif Kocasakal*
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif]*Media Counselor*[/FONT]


----------



## mightyEx (23. August 2008)

Ach Kinners - es ist doch sooooooo einfach. Reagiert doch gar nicht auf diesen cybertechnischen Müll. Schiebt die Mail in den elektronischen Shredder und gut is.
Wer auf die Mail antwortet oder den Link anklickt, darf sich nicht über noch mehr Spam beklagen, da ihr so eure E-Mail-Adresse gegenüber dem Spam-Sender als echt verifiziert  . Das hat aber schon sooooooooo einen Bart. Also ehrlich  ... Ich mein, ich bin eigentlich nicht für nen Computer-Führerschein, aber manchmal muss ich mich doch sehr wundern...
Da reden alle über den riesigen Daten-Skandal, aber alle machen fahrlässig mit, indem sie ihre Daten preisgeben  .
Mit nem Anwalt kommt man da auch nicht weit, da sich diese Pseudo-Firmen dorthin verkriechen, wo man sie rechtlich kaum belangen kann. Andersherum werden sich die Firmen für die bestätigte Mail bedanken und diese weiterverkaufen (da verhilft die "frustmail" den Spammern sogar noch zu Geld - :kotz. Viel Spass mit dem daraus resultierenden Spam.


----------



## Muskelbiber (24. August 2008)

Hallo Leute !
Heute kommt meine Mutter an , mit dem Schreiben. Hat natürlich auf den Link geklickt. Was passiert jetz ? ist das ein Dialer oder ähnliches ? Bitte helft mir doch kurz weiter, meine Mutter schiebt jetz voll die Paranoia . Wäre um Hilfe echt dankbar !


----------



## Folki (25. August 2008)

Nochmal wie Mighty ja schon schrieb:

Nix tun! Gar Nichts!

Die Masche ist doch nun wirklich mehr als eindeutig:
Die verschicken Mails dieser Art tausendfach - ist ja auch wunderbar einfach! Und wenn von 100.000 Angeschriebenen nur 1% sich durch das Schreiben eingeschüchtert fühlen und zahlen hat sich das Ganze schon gelohnt!

Schreiben vom Anwalt? Na schön, aber der Anwalt will auch Geld! Von Revolution-Download (Sitz der Gesellschaft vermtl. Antigua o.ä.) werdet ihr nie etwas wiederbekommen!
Also - pauschal abhaken!
Tätig werden sollte man tatsächlich erst wenn ein Schreiben vom gericht (Mahnbescheid) kommt, und das wird in diesem Falle niemals passieren


----------



## Nominator (27. August 2008)

Habe die gleiche Email am 22.8.08 erhalten, aber die Strasse/Gasse gibt es in Graz, habe über nen Routenplaner geforscht. 

Habe mich bei denen auch nie angemeldet. Habe es dann der Verbraucherzentrale in Deutschland und in Österreich geschrieben und gleichzeitig Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges bei der Bundespolizeidirektion Wien, Wirtschaftspolizei gestellt. 

Ich glaube aber dass es die Firma in Graz gar nicht gibt, weil laut whois-Abfrage handelt es sich beim Domaineinhaber um eine dubiose Firma in den Vereinigten Staaten mit Sitz in Kalifornien. 

Habe in meinem Schreiben an die Polizei gebeten, dass sie Paypal darüber informieren, damit der Account über den die Zahlungen erfolgen soll gesperrt wird und die Gelder praktisch eingefroren werden.
Hier noch die Adresse der 

Bundespolizeidirektion Wien
Wirtschaftspolizei
Wassagasse 22
A-1090 Wien
Österreich


----------



## civick20 (30. August 2008)

hi leute so bei mir gibt es was neues hab jetzt genau 1 woche darauf eine M A H N U N G bekommen. hier die email

______________________________________________________________

Advimced Media
Fröhlichgasse 182
AT-8020 Graz

Datum : 30.08.2008
Rechnung vom : 22.08.2008


1. M A H N U N G für Mitgliederzugang Revolutiondownload.com

Sehr geehrter Kunde!

Ihnen ist sicherlich entgangen die noch offene Rechnung zu begleichen.
Leider ist auf unserem Konto noch keine Zahlung eingegangen.


Sollte wir keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen müssen wir
von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen und gegebenfalls Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten. Anhand Ihrer IP kann die Staatsanwaltschaft herrausfinden von welchem Telefonanschluss aus dieser Dienst erworben wurde.


Die dadurch entstehenden Kosten werden Ihnen zusätzlich in Rechnung gestellt.



Sie haben erworben:
__________________________________________________ _______________

Leistung: (1x) Mitgliederzugang Revolutiondownload.com

Betrag: 39,99 Euro

Mahngebühren: 10,00 Euro
__________________________________________________ _______________
Gesamtbetrag: 49,99 Euro


Bitte überweisen Sie den noch offenen Betrag von 49,99 Euro innerhalb von 3 Tagen.

Die Zahlungsinformationen finden Sie unter :

http://www.revolutiondownload.com/?p=activate&id=51548&hash=dfb54fed929e27446e50d26b54aafeaa


Wir bitten Sie die Rechnung zu bezahlen, es handelt sich hierbei um einen einmaligen Betrag. Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns beendet. Sollten Sie schon bezahlt haben, können Sie diese Mahnung als gegenstandslos betrachten.



Vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Advimced Media
Fröhlichgasse 182
AT-8020 Graz

_____________________________________________________________

ich werde nicht bezahlen wende mich mal ans verbracher zentrum. 

habt ihr auch schon etwas der gleichen erhalten?

greez daniel


----------



## ghostrider66 (30. August 2008)

Hallo ,
habe in den letzten 6 Wochen mindestens 20 Mails bekommen. Alle gelöscht. Seit 1 Woche ist Ruhe. 

Gruß Ghostrider66


----------



## maatik (30. August 2008)

civick20 schrieb:


> ich werde nicht bezahlen wende mich mal ans verbracher zentrum.
> 
> habt ihr auch schon etwas der gleichen erhalten?



Ja klar..jede Woche bekomm ich sowas. Wenn ich da jedes mal irgendein Schreiben aufsetze oder ne Behörde aufsuchen würde käm ich noch nicht mal mehr hier ins Forum rein .. .. im Ernst Leute. Bestenfalls in einen xtra Ordner verschieben und da dann auch belassen und abwarten. 

Ich bekomm wöchentlich sowas von "T-Online", "GMX", "Sparkasse", "Deutsche Bank" und und und...alles gefaked. Bin net bei T-Online oder GMX oder SPK oder DB - also sowas geht von Haus aus in den Shredder. Selbst diese o.g. Seite hab ich nicht besucht. Also weg damit. 

Macht euch bitte nicht so einen Stress wegen sowas alltäglichen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (30. August 2008)

Solange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid (amtlich mit Siegel beglaubigt vom zuständigen Amtsgericht) per Post ins Haus flattert, kann man derartige Mails getrost ignorieren und löschen. Dazu wird es aber nicht kommen, da in der Regel gar kein nachweisbar rechtsgültiger Vertrag existiert.

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde - diese Firmen schicken tausende Mails an E-Mail-Adressen, die sie entweder gekauft oder sonstwo herbekommen haben. Wenn nur einige Leute (aus Unsicherheit oder Furcht) bezahlen, hat sich die Aktion für diese Firmen schon gelohnt.

Bestenfalls hat man beim Anklicken der Links in den Mails nur seine E-Mail-Adresse bestätigt. Im schlimmsten Fall holt man sich so unliebsame Besucher auf seinen PC.


----------



## Skatengel (30. August 2008)

Advimced Media
Fröhlichgasse 182
AT-8020 Graz

Datum : 30.08.2008
Rechnung vom : 22.08.2008


1. M A H N U N G für Mitgliederzugang Revolutiondownload.com

Sehr geehrter Kunde!

Ihnen ist sicherlich entgangen die noch offene Rechnung zu begleichen.
Leider ist auf unserem Konto noch keine Zahlung eingegangen.


Sollte wir keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen müssen wir
von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen und gegebenfalls Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt  erstatten. Anhand Ihrer IP kann die Staatsanwaltschaft herrausfinden von welchem Telefonanschluss aus dieser Dienst erworben wurde.


Die dadurch entstehenden Kosten werden Ihnen zusätzlich in Rechnung gestellt.



Sie haben erworben:
__________________________________________________ _______________

Leistung: (1x) Mitgliederzugang Revolutiondownload.com

Betrag: 39,99 Euro

Mahngebühren: 10,00 Euro
__________________________________________________ _______________
Gesamtbetrag: 49,99 Euro


Bitte überweisen Sie den noch offenen Betrag von 49,99 Euro innerhalb von 3 Tagen.

Die Zahlungsinformationen finden Sie unter :

http://www.revolutiondownload.com/?p=activate=50359=6c1c1c2c2d8a44709f766e72a47830be



Auch ich habe diese Mail bekommen . ich bin dann auf Google gegangen um mehr über diese Firma zu erfahren ,und siehe da da bin ich auf euch gestoßen .
Meine Frage wie verhält man sich Anzeige oder gar nichts machen???


----------



## Siciliane (30. August 2008)

Hallo,bin ab heute neu hier und möchte gleich meinen Beitrag abgeben.
Auch ich habe am 22.08.2008 die gleiche E-Mail erhalten,
erst einmal bekam ich einen Schock,habe überlegt war ich da oder nicht.Habe mal einen Download angeklickt,bin aber wieder rauß.Keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen usw.Habe auf antworten denen geschrieben,sie sollten die Drohungen sein lassen,sonst würde ich Anzeige gegen sie machen.
Heute nun bekam ich die 1.Mahnung sollte ich in den nächsten 3 Tagen nicht bezahlen geht es an die Staatsanwaltschaft,die würden über IP
meine Tel.Nr.ausfindig machen und ein Verfahren wegen Betrugs einleiten.als Adresse:Advimeced Media in Graz.
Warte mal ab was noch kommt.
Gruß
Siciliane


----------



## Skatengel (30. August 2008)

Habe versucht mich da mal ein zu loggen da ich meistens immer den selben loggin und passwort habe ,,,,,,und siehe da ich kam nicht rein .Sollte noch mal was kommen erstatte ich Anzeige.


----------



## tvaellen (30. August 2008)

Meine Bitte an die Empfänger derartiger E-Mails: bitte erstattet Strafanzeige bei der für euch zuständigen Polizeidienststelle (normale Polizei, nicht Kripo). Wahlweise könnt ihr die Strafanzeige auch an die Staatsanwaltschaft schicken, die in eurer Nähe ist. 

Das ist ohne jeden Zweifel versuchter Betrug. Allein aufgrund der Formulierungen wette ich fast jeden Betrag, dass dies kein legale Forderung ist.

Wenn keiner was macht, sondern die Schreiben / Mails nur weggeworfen werden, kann man diesen A***löchern nicht das Handwerk legen. Das geht nur aufgrund von Strafanzeigen, deshalb macht was.


----------



## IronMieze (30. August 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe diese gleichen Mails bekommen wie ihr auch. Habe mich erst gefragt, ob ich hier was zu schreiben soll. Aber diesmal mache ich es. Je mehr Leute ihre Erfahrungen darüber austauschen um so besser für alle zu unrecht Abgemahnten, denke ich. Und natürlich suche ich so selbst auch eure Hilfe. Ich habe die gleiche Mail wie skatengel bekommen. Weiss auch nicht, was ich nun tun soll. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern mich da registriert zu haben. Weder weiss ich, was die dort anzubieten haben, noch sehe ich einen Login-Button auf dieser Seite, noch habe ich eine Bestätigungsmail von denen, wo meine Anmeldungsdaten bestätigt werden. Jetzt frage ich mich, wie hat Skatengel es geschafft, da ne Loginseite ausfindig zu machen? Die hätte ich auch gerne mal gesehen, allerdings habe ich bisher nicht und will ich auch in Zukunft keinen Link mit "activate" anklicken.

Noch was:

Interessant finde ich diesen Satz in der Mail:

"Wir bitten Sie die Rechnung zu bezahlen, es handelt sich hierbei um einen einmaligen Betrag. Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns beendet. Sollten Sie schon bezahlt haben, können Sie diese Mahnung als gegenstandslos betrachten."

Also, angenommen in würde nun bezahlen. Dann würde ich gar nicht in das tolle Archiv reinkommen, weil die sofort das Vertragsverhältnis beenden. Kann überhaupt jemand sagen, was die da anbieten? So ... das und das Programm, oder, den und den Film ... ? Ich habe nichts da drüber im Netz gefunden.

MfG
Mieze


----------



## Stefan3500 (30. August 2008)

sorry, aber würde ich jeden anzeigen, der mich täglich vollspammt, dann hinge ich den den ganzenTag auf der Polizeiwache rum. Mach einfach garnix und lösch die mail. Die Firma heisst nächste Woche eh ganz anders und besteht auch nur aus einem Briefkasten.

Abgesehn davon bekommst Du nie wichtige Dinge und Mahnungen per mail


----------



## Skatengel (30. August 2008)

nene ist schon richtig ,wenn man nichts macht werden die es immer wieder versuchen ich erstatte anzeige das ist mir jetzt klar.


----------



## IronMieze (30. August 2008)

Ich habe noch ma gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden. Mal für die, die sich nicht so auskennen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Dort steht, was man tun kann und was nicht und auch was kann passieren wenn...

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siciliane (30. August 2008)

Eine Anzeige bringt überhaupt nichts.Die Aktenordner sind randvoll mit Anzeigen,aber da die Firmen immer ihren Namen wechseln sind die kaum zu fassen.
Also löschen und die Nerven schonen.


----------



## Stefan3500 (30. August 2008)

Siciliane schrieb:


> Eine Anzeige bringt überhaupt nichts.Die Aktenordner sind randvoll mit Anzeigen,aber da die Firmen immer ihren Namen wechseln sind die kaum zu fassen.
> Also löschen und die Nerven schonen.



genau das meinte ich


----------



## Skatengel (30. August 2008)

und wenn er uns dann doch verklagt ,können wir zahlen?


----------



## mightyEx (30. August 2008)

WhoisGuard Protected ([email protected])
+1.6613102107
Fax: +1.6613102107
8939 S. Sepulveda Blvd. #110 - 732
Westchester, CA 90045
US

Merkt wer etwas ?! Man, da können wir noch soviele Anzeigen machen. Das höchste was dabei rauskommt ist ne Einstellung des Verfahrens. Und wem ist damit geholfen ?!

Last euch doch von diesen Lamadecken-Vertretern nicht den Kopf verdrehen. Cool bleiben und ab mit der Mail in den Papierkorb.


----------



## mightyEx (30. August 2008)

Skatengel schrieb:


> und wenn er uns dann doch verklagt ,können wir zahlen?



Und morgen kommt der Papst persönlich mit seiner Collecte bei Dir vorbei. Man, DAS IST BAUERNFÄNGEREI, nicht mehr und nicht weniger - nur halt moderner.


----------



## IronMieze (30. August 2008)

Ich habe jetzt 2 Versuche unternommen, eine Mail an die Anbieter zu senden. Die Adresse ([email protected]) existiert nicht. Die Adresse, die sich offiziell hinter den Mails versteckt.  Ebenso die Adresse [email protected]. Die ist ebenfalls nicht erreichbar, existiert anscheinend nicht. Antwortmails können also so nicht dort ankommen. 

Interessant finde ich daran, dass das Impressum einer jeden offiziellen Website, stets aktuell sein muss. In der Vergangenheit gabs glaub ich schon Anwälte die aufgrund solcher Fehler auf Seiten Abmahnungen geschickt haben um Geld zu kassieren. Vielleicht kann man diesen (voraussichtlich absichtlichen) Fehler nun gegen die Anbieter verwenden und Anzeige erstatten?

MfG


@skatengel: geh ma auf den Link den ich vorhin ins Forum gestellt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronMieze (30. August 2008)

@mightyEx

Ich versteh nicht, warum man da nichts unternehmen kann, mit ner Anzeige, von mir aus auch Massenanzeige. Muss mir mal einer verständlich erklären. Selbst wenn alles über US läuft.

MfG

PS: Ja, habs noch mal angeschaut WhoisGuard ... gut da kann man nix machen, über diese Adresse


----------



## mightyEx (30. August 2008)

IronMieze schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich daran, dass das Impressum einer jeden offiziellen Website, stets aktuell sein muss. In der Vergangenheit gabs glaub ich schon Anwälte die aufgrund solcher Fehler auf Seiten Abmahnungen geschickt haben um Geld zu kassieren. Vielleicht kann man diesen (voraussichtlich absichtlichen) Fehler nun gegen die Anbieter verwenden und Anzeige erstatten?



Innerhalb Deutschlands mag das noch richtig sein, aber auf Servern im Ausland findet deutsches Recht keine Anwendung  .


----------



## IronMieze (30. August 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Innerhalb Deutschlands mag das noch richtig sein, aber auf Servern im Ausland findet deutsches Recht keine Anwendung  .


 
MÃ¶nsch! Mist dass ich kein Anwalt bin!!! Was ist mit Internationalem Recht? 


Noch was anderes: http://www.vm-forever.de/gasthof1.html

Auszug:

"Zu den Liebkirchner SpezialitÃ¤ten zÃ¤hlen das Wunschkuppener Hefeweizen, die wÃ¼rzige âSichelwurstâ, die âSonnwendsche Schokoladentorteâ und der wohlschmeckende Waldhonig, der von drei Imkern erzeugt wird. Der ansÃ¤ssige Arzt, Dr. Dr. Sebastian von Werth, ist Internist und Kardiologe und betreut auch bei Bedarf jederzeit die GÃ¤ste des Gasthofs."

Gibts da etwa einen Zusammenhang? Irgendeinen, entfernten? KÃ¶nnte ich fast glauben.


----------



## mightyEx (30. August 2008)

IronMieze schrieb:


> @mightyEx
> 
> Ich versteh nicht, warum man da nichts unternehmen kann, mit ner Anzeige, von mir aus auch Massenanzeige. Muss mir mal einer verständlich erklären. Selbst wenn alles über US läuft.
> 
> ...



Sobald inländische Fahrwässer verlassen werden und ausländische Server ins Spiel kommen, gelten auch deren Gesetze. Und um auf ausländischen Servern etwas zu bewirken, muss es sich schon um schwere Straftaten mit z.B. Terrorismus-Bezug handeln eh da jenseits des großen Teiches überhaupt jemand den Bleistift in die Hand nimmt.


----------



## Schildbürger (30. August 2008)

IronMieze schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Interessant finde ich daran, dass das Impressum einer jeden offiziellen Website, stets aktuell sein muss. In der Vergangenheit gabs glaub ich schon Anwälte die aufgrund solcher Fehler auf Seiten Abmahnungen geschickt haben um Geld zu kassieren. Vielleicht kann man diesen (voraussichtlich absichtlichen) Fehler nun gegen die Anbieter verwenden und Anzeige erstatten?
> MfG
> @skatengel: geh ma auf den Link den ich vorhin ins Forum gestellt habe.



Die Abmahnanwälte sind ja nicht dumm. 
Die halten sich an die, die sie auch erreichen können. Die wollen ja schließlich (für ihre "Mühe" Geld sehen.
Wie sollen die jemanden erreichen der irgendwo anders auf der Welt sitzt? 

*BITTE KAPPIERT ES ENDLICH*, das ist purer Spam.
Da erreichst ihr keinen da ist niemand... Was soll unsere Polizei da machen?
Spart euch die Nerven und geht Biken.


----------



## mightyEx (30. August 2008)

IronMieze schrieb:


> Mönsch! Mist dass ich kein Anwalt bin!!! Was ist mit Internationalem Recht?



Was gibt's denn noch außer dem Völkerrecht *gespannt sei* ?!


----------



## IronMieze (30. August 2008)

Habe schon was gefunden. Nur mein Englisch ist mangelhaft. Auf jeden Fall ist wohl die Originalseite revolution-downloads.com bereits geblockt. Schau sich das mal einer an. Wenn das so ist, kann man vielleicht auch erreichen, dass die andere Domain revolutiondownload.com auch geblockt wird. Ich habe versucht die alte Domain, die auch überal auf den Seiten genannt wird auf zu rufen. Dabei kam diese Seite, nach einiger Verzögerung:

"Unable to complete forwarding for *revolution-download.com*. The domain is listed as spam in some spam lists. You must remove your domain from those lists to use URL forwarding service. For information regarding the lists, please use the following information: *Blocked, revolution-download.com on lists [ob], See: http://www.surbl.org/lists.html* 
Unfortunately, we can't provide any assistance in removing your domain from the list(s). Please contact list owner directly."


Ich habe jetzt vorsichtshalber eine Kopie der R_D Webseite erstellt.

Auch die dritte Adresse, die auf den Seiten genannt wird "[email protected]" ist nicht erreichbar. Man kann also noch nicht mal einen Widerruf an diese Adresse absenden, wie in den Vertragsbedingungen genannt.


----------



## mightyEx (30. August 2008)

Machst Du Werbung für RD oder was willst Du von dem Verein ?! Reicht es nicht auch mal den gesamten Thread zu lesen ?!

Ach sorry, ich merk gerade, dass wir hier ein Fabelwesen füttern.


----------



## IronMieze (30. August 2008)

Die IP-Adresse für RD stellt leaseweb.com zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronMieze (30. August 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Machst Du Werbung für RD oder was willst Du von dem Verein ?! Reicht es nicht auch mal den gesamten Thread zu lesen ?!
> 
> Ach sorry, ich merk gerade, dass wir hier ein Fabelwesen füttern.


 
Das ist doch Blödsinn oder?  Was meinst Du denn wieviele Leute sich fragen, was es mit der Geschichte auf sich hat. Ist doch gut, wenn Leute Informationen finden und diese an andere weitergeben, wenn es denen irgendwie helfen kann. Das Dumme ist nur, dass die meisten Leute nix unternehmen.

Mehr kann ich nun aber leider auch nicht beisteuern, mir genügt das aber auch erst mal. 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paprikapflanze (31. August 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> *BITTE KAPPIERT ES ENDLICH*, das ist purer Spam.
> Da erreichst ihr keinen da ist niemand... Was soll unsere Polizei da machen?
> Spart euch die Nerven und geht Biken.


 
Lol.. Recht hast Du !!! ...Ich warte aber noch vergeblich auf meine 1.Mahnung, bin mir momentan auch garnicht sicher ob der Absender bei mir im Postfach nicht schon direkt blockiert ist. Hatte da unlängst erst einige geadded.
Solltet Ihr auch sperren, schon ist Ruhe


----------



## Skatengel (31. August 2008)

also ich kann die seite erreichen bis gestern noch.


----------



## maatik (31. August 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Wenn keiner was macht, *sondern die Schreiben / Mails nur weggeworfen werden,* kann man diesen A***löchern nicht das Handwerk legen. Das geht nur aufgrund von Strafanzeigen, deshalb macht was.



In diesem Falle gibt es ja gar keinen Grund denen das Handwerk zu legen.
Ich versteh nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt. Ruft ihr auch die Polizei wenn die Zeugen Jehovas vor der Tür stehen? 

Löschen und leben !


----------



## Maryann (1. September 2008)

Hallo,habe mich gerade angemeldet!
Auch ich habe so eine Email bekommen,werde morgen gleich zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen.


----------



## derschotte (2. September 2008)

maryann schrieb:


> hallo,habe Mich Gerade Angemeldet!
> Auch Ich Habe So Eine Email Bekommen,werde Morgen Gleich Zur Verbraucherzentrale Gehen.


 *looool*


----------



## Siciliane (8. September 2008)

HallSehr geehrte(r) NULL NULL,

leider mussten wir feststellen, dass Sie uns noch nicht den Betrag von
89,99 EUR ueberwiesen haben.

Bitte ueberweisen Sie den Betrag innerhalb von 7 Tagen.

Link zu den Zahlungsinformationen:
http://www.happy-load.com/?p=activate&id=40413&hash=00ef2148c8f73593cff302cb43fe3f5f

Wenn wir den Betrag in den naechsten 7 Tagen nicht 
verbuchen, sind wir gezwungen unser Inkassobuero
einzuschalten.

Fuer Fragen steht natuerlich unser Support-Team zur Verfuegung.


Vielen Dank,

Happy-Load.com body { font-family: Tahoma; font-size: 12px; }o es gibt wieder was neues nach Revulution Downlaod.

Habt Ihr auch sowas bekommen?
Siciliane


----------



## maatik (8. September 2008)

Siciliane schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch sowas bekommen?
> Siciliane



Ja. Jeden Tag dutzend mal.  Kein Witz.


----------



## Paprikapflanze (13. September 2008)

Tach zusammen, hab hier mal ein wenig neuen Disskussionsstoff - frisch in meinem Postfach eingetroffen.

```
[B]Ihre Überweisung[/B]
 
Saturday, September 13, 2008 11:02 AM
 
From: 
"Dringend" <[email protected]>
[URL="http://us.lrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=AnlUm2wSy7bYreDdBnG7woZjk70X/SIG=1o7r7rh18/**http%3A//address.mail.yahoo.com/yab%3Fv=YM%26A=m%26simp=1%26e=info%2540edircts.com%26fn=Dringend%26.done=http%253A%252F%252Fde.mc234.mail.yahoo.com%252Fmc%252FshowMessage%253Ffid%253D%25252540B%25252540Bulk%2526sort%253Ddate%2526order%253Ddown%2526startMid%253D0%2526.rand%253D1755208379%2526da%253D0%2526midIndex%253D0%2526mid%253D1_15121_20493_AFu9ktkAAWk6SMt2OAiBiFzk8eY%2526f%253D1%2526nextMid%253D1_13310_20490_AF29ktkAARVBSMsOigh%25252B%25252BSrln%25252B0%2526m%253D1_15121_20493_AFu9ktkAAWk6SMt2OAiBiFzk8eY%252C1_13310_20490_AF29ktkAARVBSMsOigh%25252B%25252BSrln%25252B0%252C1_12646_20489_AFu9ktkAAF7cSMrQEAwoGjee2OA%252C1_11965_20488_AFu9ktkAAEB9SMrMigGE3jeu1tA%252C1_14219_20491_AFe9ktkAAKhWSMs2gQoBYALp8B8%252C1_10333_20486_AFu9ktkAAQ6qSMp%25252FcAHGIDvf5DM%252C"]Add sender to Contacts[/URL] 
 
 
 
To: 
"Administrator" <*******@*****.de>
 
 
Cc: 
"Administrator" <*******[email protected]*****.de>, "Administrator" <*******[email protected]*****.de>
 
 
 
 
Hallo,
 
Es wurde ein Multimedia Telegramm von einer alten Schulfreundin die Kontakt zu die aufnehmen möchte mit Text und Foto für dich hinterlegt. 
Um die Nachricht abzurufen und Kontakt zu der Schulfreundin aufzunehmen. Sende eine SMS mit FREUNDE an 11825. 
Du erhältst dann auch kostenlos die Handy Nummer der Schulfreundin. Um direkt Kontakt aufnehmen zu können.
 
 
 
Chiffere-Nr. 241741
 
Dein Passwort: 4gf14ws
 
 
 
 
 
 
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
 
 
 
Anita Meyer
( Kunden Service )
 
 
Schulfreunde Vermittlungs Service AG
----------------------
Postfach: 10241
10134 Berlin
[URL="http://de.mc234.mail.yahoo.com/mc/[email protected]"][COLOR=#003399][email protected][/COLOR][/URL]
----------------------
```
 
PS: Wir hatten erst Klassentreffen - 21 jähriges 
Gruss René


----------

